# What to do after 5pm?



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

To those who've settled in OZ:

OZ is famously known as the place where shops close after 5pm. Having come from a country where shops close at 9, 10pm daily (Singapore), I found it hard to adjust to when I was in Brisbane to spend 3 weeks with my boyfriend. 

My question is, what do families do after 5pm (save from watching the telly)? I can't seem to find anything to do, and I imagine it must be worse for families living in the suburbs. I'm a very active person by nature - love exploring, moving around, walking...I got so restless to the point that I started cleaning my boyfriend's house *LOL*. Wiped the stove tops, cleared the mountainous pile of soft drink bottles under his bed (tsk), did the dishes, did the laundry...

Alright I'm getting out of point... 

So what do you guys do after 5pm? 
(P.S. I know there're late night shopping days but that's just once or twice a week)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi 
u answered it urself, go out for a walk, explore nature, invest on a good camera and go on a shooting spree (it is addictive when u see the what u hv captured), find communites (as mentioned in ur other thread-google it) and go gossiping with women, go swimming.. the options are endless.. all u got to do is move out of ur place


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

or..have a baby and spend the rest of ur life looking after him.. trust me, u wont find enough time to urself. hehe.. i dont hv one but lots around to realise, it is a fulltime job looking after one.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You slow down, you go stargazing, you have an evening Barbie, or you cook really complicated stuff. You use time to get into hobbies and if you're outdoorsy then swimming (lots of swim centres open till 10), or go for an evening run. You could also visit friends or invite them to your place. 

There's more to life than malls. 



Miss Swan said:


> To those who've settled in OZ:
> 
> OZ is famously known as the place where shops close after 5pm. Having come from a country where shops close at 9, 10pm daily (Singapore), I found it hard to adjust to when I was in Brisbane to spend 3 weeks with my boyfriend.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and if you r inviting friends over, count me in .. (though I am stil waiting for the visa)


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Anj1976: babies...*LOL* Trust me I'd love to have one (or two) with my partner, but now is the worst time possible... I'd love to meet up with you when I'm over, but er...are you in Brissie by any chance? Which visa are waiting for?

Amaslam: swimming sounds like a great idea! Both of us adore swimming but for some reason we didn't go (too exxy? too far? not sure...) Oh I wouldn't mind evening runs but my guy will absolutely freak out haha...feels that the roads are not safe (he can't join me as that bloke has flat feet). In a way he's right - the suburb he lives in is creepily quiet and looks dodgy in certain parts. Oh yea one other thing - we went on a hike to Mt Cooltha - my poor boyfriend did not enjoy it one bit. Too hot (Feb), too painful (sore thights, sore feet). But he did it without a word of complaint, simply because he knows I like hiking...

I did think of expanding my social network (I'm a social butterfly lalala...). Just a little unsure at the moment how and where to meet like-minded females...guess I'll find out more when I get over. 

Thanks for the great tips though!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Miss swan, i am currently in India. New Delhi. and waiting for my visa. we applied in september 08.. and wud surely catch up if we land up anywhere around ur area.. and start a community of our own


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Miss swan, i am currently in India. New Delhi. and waiting for my visa. we applied in september 08.. and wud surely catch up if we land up anywhere around ur area.. and start a community of our own


Oh wow I kept having the impression that you'd already settled down in OZ. When the visa gets approved, which area would you be moving to? Brissie perhaps?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nopes. too hot fro us.. if things work fine then Canberra and if they work late then melbourne.. dunno.. it can even be perth.. hvnt given much thot to it.. concentrating on how to get there for now.. will decide the rest later.. though i hv done en ud study on melbourne n canberra and sydney.. a lil on brisbane.none on perth


----------



## adelyn (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I understand your feeling. I also come from Singapore, working alone in Perth now. Shops here close at 5.30pm except Friday, normally after work, just stay at home. At first, not really used to it; but after half a year, try to adjust myself. Normally watch TV or dvd, sleep earlier and wake up earlier. This is the life style here.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

I have to admit I was/am quite astonished at the question. It's kind of like when people ask us "Well what do you _do_ at home then?" when they hear we don't have a TV. 

But of course we humans come in all varieties, so how about trying:

- sports (plenty to choose from, take your pick)
- meet friends
- eat out (restaurants do stay open past 5pm..)
- play boardgames
- play an instrument
- write
- read books / magazines
- meditate
- get a pet
- take photos / shoot videos

.. simply just take up a hobby. For some ideas, see this: Worlds Largest List of Hobbies! 

.. and if you're still bored, get a job with an evening shift


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have to say I agree with Sim in that I was surprised by the question. 

When you see the standard of Aussie television (at least the normal channels) then you may see why that isn't always an option unless you like loud adverts  

Here's what we're involved in...

* Rotary meetings (we asked a Rotarian how do we get invited ) 
* Toastmasters
* Vintage and veteran car club (more my husband than me)
* Skilled migrant group (meeting others going through the same thing)
* Belly dancing (I'll be starting this in a couple of weeks  )
* Business network groups (since I have a business from home)
* Reading
* Cinema
* Theatre

Other options available where we are (and we're in a regional area of about 25,000 people)...
* Lawn bowls 
* Bowling
* Swimming
* Sports clubs (footy, soccer, netball, basketball)
* Martial arts classes
* Quilting classes
* Gardening clubs
* Service clubs (as well as Rotary there are Lions, Soroptimists etc.)
* Walking

As part of my research into where we would be living I went through the clubs in the library (on our library website) to see what was available locally that we would like to join. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Great advice, sim and kaz101! I guess I'm over-fretting when I don't even know anyone. But yes the library and keeping a pet sounds right up my alley! What time does the library stay open till? My boyfriend's sister might be taking her 2 dogs with her when she moves back home - if that happens I definitely would have my hands full 

But these are great ideas, really! Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

......an if you still can't find anything else to do....

have that baby  you won't even want to think about hobbies hee hee

p.s you'll be fine, stop fretting and just take one day at a time, you can't go wrong with lots of long walks, if anything they will clear your mind.

What do you do normally after 5 pm anyway? You can't be active EVERY night after 5 can you? There must be one or two evenings a week where you simply just want to hit the couch and watch some tv!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Miss Swan said:


> Great advice, sim and kaz101! I guess I'm over-fretting when I don't even know anyone.


No worries 

We didn't know anyone locally either but that has really changed since we've been here nearly 20 months now.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> No worries
> 
> We didn't know anyone locally either but that has really changed since we've been here nearly 20 months now.


U started the belly dancing yet Kaz? I'm intriqued now!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> * Belly dancing (I'll be starting this in a couple of weeks  )


You Go Girl!!! 

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wohoo.. that was some piece of advice. 
and Karen, do let us know how ur dancing classes come along.. it sound so excited. you do seem excited since u hv been talking about it.. looking fwd to ur comments after the first class..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and thats an amazing site sim.. thanks for sharing


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The belly dancing doesn't start for a couple of weeks. I applied to do a class on it years ago and couldn't do it because it clashed with another class I was doing at the time. I'm just so surprised that we have something like that here (in a small city). 

I promise I will start a new post on what it's like when I've started 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of people are out walking their dog at that time! Seriously they are, take a look at who walks past your house.

Also in summer time people are mowing their lawns and working on the garden at that time too.

Also, a lot of mums are inside starting to cook tea and supervising kid's homework.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> The belly dancing doesn't start for a couple of weeks. I applied to do a class on it years ago and couldn't do it because it clashed with another class I was doing at the time. I'm just so surprised that we have something like that here (in a small city).
> 
> I promise I will start a new post on what it's like when I've started
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah Karen, Looking fwd to it


----------



## snorkeprincess (Jan 5, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> To those who've settled in OZ:
> 
> OZ is famously known as the place where shops close after 5pm. Having come from a country where shops close at 9, 10pm daily (Singapore), I found it hard to adjust to when I was in Brisbane to spend 3 weeks with my boyfriend.
> 
> ...


clubs, pubs, bbq at home or friends', movies, make babies.....not necessarily in that order


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah if you're really good you could do all of those things in one night 

OK, that's a bit naughty, couldn't resist 



snorkeprincess said:


> clubs, pubs, bbq at home or friends', movies, make babies.....not necessarily in that order


----------



## snorkeprincess (Jan 5, 2009)

amaslam, not impossible at all....

5pm to 8pm - bbq 
9pm to 10pm - pub (pre-party drinks)
11pm till you cant dance no more - club
3am (or so) - make babies while watching home-made movies or make movies while....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and go sleepy eyed next morning to work


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

snorkeprincess said:


> amaslam, not impossible at all....
> 
> 5pm to 8pm - bbq
> 9pm to 10pm - pub (pre-party drinks)
> ...


Ok, now we're talking 

I'll get the wine out


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> and go sleepy eyed next morning to work


I think a sickie is required Anj after that marathon


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

snorkeprincess said:


> make babies.....


I like 

Kaz101, don't libraries close at 5pm too?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

Not necessarily, they are usually run by the local council and some libraries are open till 7 PM. It depends on your local council. 

***



Miss Swan said:


> I like
> 
> Kaz101, don't libraries close at 5pm too?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Miss Swan said:


> I like
> 
> Kaz101, don't libraries close at 5pm too?


As Amaslam said it varies from library to library. 

I found the info on local clubs on the library website (or you can visit a library), but the clubs themselves are not run by the library and so are open at all different times. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm Celts, but this seems like the suggested schedule every day  starting 5pm, ending at 3 something.. i guess i shud convert my visa to a holiday visa..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm Celts, but this seems like the suggested schedule every day  starting 5pm, ending at 3 something.. i guess i shud convert my visa to a holiday visa..


Hell, when i was in my 20's yeah! But now in my (cough) 30's  - not a chance!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehe but 30's isnt old woman


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehe but 30's isnt old woman


True but when you've three kids - no more clubbing and certainly no more late nights after 1 - 2 to a stretch (but by jo you suffer the next day!)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont worry..lemme come there.. as and when i hit Brisbane, I wil baby sit ur kids and u can party til 3 and do all tht follows


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> dont worry..lemme come there.. as and when i hit Brisbane, I wil baby sit ur kids and u can party til 3 and do all tht follows


Oh....sounds perfect


----------

